# New York Police arrest DoorDash delivery driver



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Please tip your delivery driver, they break traffics laws to get your food hot to you.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Toocutetofail said:


> Please tip your delivery driver, they break traffics laws to get your food hot to you.


her own fault. she failed to register her bike properly and attempted to flee


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

She was just trying to do a job!

I can see her logic though. It was all based on the under 50cc argument. She did not feel a need for a drivers license or a licensed vehicle. But even though a motorized vehicle under 50cc does not need to be licensed, in NY it still does if you use it on the street? Tricky. It's too bad she tried to flee the scene. May have only gotten a warning and possible impound if she had simply fessed up what her plan was.

But at least we Eats customers now understand why our food is late sometimes.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

It's a scooter, not a bicycle with a motor. The officers were basically saying she needs to get plates on it, and she escalated it all the way to getting arrested. Maybe if she was nice she'd get a ticket and have to push it home, now her scooter is impounded and she's in the clink. There's a good chance they'd have let her off with a warning or a 10-day fix-it ticket.

Having to pay for mandatory insurance, plates, recurring registration, then getting dinged on parking--it all sucks. That's the outcome of voting politicians into office who pass laws and regulations--someone has to pay, and in this case it's her. She didn't want to pay, and again, it's a predictable outcome.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

In my state the cc has to do with a endorsement..every auto on the road has to be licensed


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Having to pay for mandatory insurance, plates, recurring registration, then getting dinged on parking--it all sucks. That's the outcome of voting politicians into office who pass laws and regulations--someone has to pay, and in this case it's her. She didn't want to pay, and again, it's a predictable outcome.


It would be an interesting question to her: "Who did you vote for?"
and "Next election, who ya gonna vote for?"


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Door Dash, try harder! Teach dashers how to handle police stops.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

so she didn't have a dl either wonder whos account she is using...lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Door Dash, try harder! Teach dashers how to handle police stops.


Or better yet, don’t do things to get pulled over by police.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Door Dash, try harder! Teach dashers how to handle police stops.


There is a great series on line, I think it's put up by ACLU.
It's called, I think "Surviving Police Contact".
There's several of them:
Contact as a pedestrian.
In your car.
In your home.
In someone else's home, or business.

When I was selling MJ clones a few years ago (illegally) I would watch it every month, had wifey do it too. Hired a driver ... had him do it ... every month.

I remember one thing ... a retired cop was being interviewed by a lawyer. Lawyer asked "Has anyone ever said anything when you were questioning that changed your mind about an arrest?" He answered "Never. All they do when they talk is dig a deeper hole for themselves."

Best thing is to keep answers short ... yes or no. Be calm. Comply. Don't lie - it's better to remain silent than to lie. THE FIRST time they ask the same question twice .. clam up. STFU. Nicely but do it.

I've been in cuffs a couple of times and those tactics have always worked, for me.

Cop says to me once: "I haven't lied to you, not once."
I said, "Well, I dunno, if you say so. It is legal for you to lie to me, but illegal for me to lie to you. We don't make the rules you and I; until they change I'm not going to answer your questions. And I haven't lied to you either"
He says, "You haven't SAID anything to lie _about_."
I said "Exactly."
He said "Lets get those cuffs off of you."
"Thank you."



.


.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Donuts are not free.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Having to pay for mandatory insurance, plates, recurring registration, then getting dinged on parking--it all sucks. That's the outcome of voting politicians into office who pass laws and regulations--someone has to pay, and in this case it's her.


Yes. And I am one of the ones voting for politicians who make such laws and regulations so that we can all navigate the *shared space* called a road (and a sidewalk) safely.

Now, if they make laws and regulations that require a motor scooterist to bring in their vehicle once a week and pay for a safety inspection, and pay for a special plate to carry food.... etc, then they've gone too far. We have to apply good sense to these scenarios.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s very simple. In NYS 49 cc doesn’t matter if. You need a) a license b) registration (lic plate).
99% of what she said was irrelevant, she was just trying to distract.
some people comply and take a consequence, some think they’re going to talk their way out of it.
Everything she said she was going to show she never actually did.
She lied about food delivery. Listen closely, First she said she was doing DD then she changed the story to UE.
Simple, she thought she was slick and she wasn’t.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

haha. I can't believe the stupidity that pours from their mouths.
Actually, I can believe it. 
Tribal culture.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I was with it up till she ran.

Ya run, Ya get what ya got coming to ya.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Just Lock her up! This girl is the most stupidest in NY!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I was with it up till she ran.
> 
> Ya run, Ya get what ya got coming to ya.


I thought cops in NYC couldn't 'give chase'.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

With New Yorks recent crime decriminalization she'll wind up with a ticket for littering .


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

People are taking advantage of the BLACK LIVE MATTER and the Floyd situation. This country is ****ed up!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yuck!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Toocutetofail said:


> Please tip your delivery driver, they break traffics laws to get your food hot to you.


They shoulda tazed that gentleman in the pink shorts


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Priceless ......


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I was with it up till she ran.
> 
> Ya run, Ya get what ya got coming to ya.


Gee, I wonder if I can outrun a police officer while pushing a scooter. I mean if I get it started and get away surely my scooter can outrun a squad car.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Toocutetofail said:


> Please tip your delivery driver, they break traffics laws to get your food hot to you.


There goes her wonderful Door Dash career.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I thought cops in NYC couldn't 'give chase'.


That’s not NYC, the uniform patches are totally different. It’s the city of Yonkers which borders the Bronx where unlicensed dirt bikes, scooters, and Quads run rampant. She was probably very close to the Bronx border and thought she had a chance to cross into the Bronx.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That’s not NYC, the uniform patches are totally different. It’s the city of Yonkers which borders the Bronx where unlicensed dirt bikes, scooters, and Quads run rampant. She was probably very close to the Bronx border and thought she had a chance to cross into the Bronx.


Doesn't matter , worst getaway attempt ever lmao .........


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Another example of great policing. 8 officers to handle a delivery driver. Meanwhile how much drugs of various types were sold in the area or other serious crimes going on. 

I’m glad Texas and Arizona are sending the illegals by bus to New York and Washington. If the federal government won’t secure the border then send Them right to the Pennsylvania ave Washington DC


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

2 officers are for the actual investigation. The other 6 make sure they don't mobbed doing it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seamus said:


> She lied about food delivery. Listen closely, First she said she was doing DD then she changed the story to UE.


I buy this part of her story. She probably drives for both platforms. Where is the logic in adding in commercial use the bike to get out of not having plates?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I buy this part of her story. She probably drives for both platforms. Where is the logic in adding in commercial use the bike to get out of not having plates?


No she first said she was on a DD pickup and then said UE pickup. Also she said she was going to show him the app but then never did. There is no logic, her and her friend were just trying to create a distraction.

She never produced a license, never produced a title, and never produced a registration. While you are on app with DD,UE,GH do you go down the street in a vehicle with no license, no plate, no title? Why would this be any different?


----------

